# Almost True: Led Zeppelin. Carlo Lucarelli. Video documentario.



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)

Almost True, puntata dedicata ai mitici Led Zeppelin, una delle più grandi (se non la più grande) band della storia del Rock e della musica.

A narrare la storia della band, gli anedotti, gli eccessi, la musica, i numerosi alberghi distrutti ed i misteri (legami con il satanismo in particolare), Carlo Lucarelli.


Video da Youtube qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2014)

up


----------

